# MCNISH - Questions and Comments for Allan McNish



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*We've created this thread so that people can post questions and comments for Allan in one central place. We're not limiting the discussion to this thread and welcome you to start your own. Allan will be hanging out in this forum and may visit other threads including older threads that predate this announcement. Still, we ask you to keep it easier for him to navigate by either posting in here or by putting the word "MCNISH" at the beginning of the thread as we have with this one.

BEGIN ALLAN MCNISH ANNOUNCEMENT*

For 2011 we have big plans regarding the evolution of Fourtitude. Much of these changes will begin this summer though one change we plan to implement next week (and before the 24 Hours of Le Mans) is the return of a feature whereby we invite a special guest to visit and take part in our forums. Given the timing and the 24 Hours of Le Mans little more than two weeks out, we figured there’s no better focus to start with than Audi Sport and perhaps no better individual better suited for that task than factory driver of Audi R18 #3 Allan McNish.

On Tuesday May 31 from 4-11PM UK time (11AM-6PM USA-EST), Allan McNish will log on to the Fourtitude discussion forums as ‘Allan McNish’ in order to field questions in our Audi Sport forum. Allan will be checking in throughout that time block via Audi Connect as he travels from London to Scotland in the back of a new Audi A8.

Those of us here on the Fourtitude staff would like to formally invite all of our current readers and anyone else to ask Allan questions about himself, his team at Audi Sport or the 24 Hours of Le Mans. All you need in order to take part is an active user account on our forums. If you don’t have one already, you can create one in a matter of minutes and all you need is an active email address with which to pair the account.

At the end of Allan’s visit, we’ve asked him to pick what he believes to be the two most interesting questions or comments fielded to him during his stay. To the best and most interesting commenter we’ll ship an autographed copy of ‘Truth in 24’ in DVD format, signed by Allan and his teammates Tom Kristensen and Dindo Capello. To the runner-up we’ll ship a McNish Tartan wool scarf identical to the one pictured on Allan’s iconic racing helmet.

As we’ve said in the past with previous guests, we ask you to be polite and welcoming to Allan. In addition, please understand that while he’s one of the best we’ve found for answering all of our own in-depth and sometimes geeky questions, he still can’t tell you confidential information and the like. Please bear that in mind.

Also, we’ve disabled the private messaging function for Allan’s account because he’s got just a few hours in his busy schedule for this visit and we don’t want to fill that up with private messages whereby the rest of the forum doesn’t get to interact. In that regard, please understand that he won’t be responding to the forum’s private messaging system.

After Allan departs we’ll be announcing the winner of the prizes and will do our best to make contact with you in order to obtain a shipping address. Please make sure that you are either regularly checking in on the forums for contact via private message from one of Fourtitude’s staff or that the email associated with your forum registration is an active one.

Following Le Mans, we plan on inviting more special guests into the forums, guests who might include motorsport personalities like Allan, Audi executives, tuners and more. We know there are a lot of Audi enthusiast discussion forums on the web but we invite you to hang out and check in more on Fourtitude. Not only does that participation help us grow this website and improve our content even further, you’ll be able to interact with many of the key personalities behind Audi that we’ve been lucky enough to get to know over the years.


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess I will be the first one to go haha.

Ive always wanted to get behind the wheel of a car and run a few laps and eventually will start running my car in some local autocross. I hope a three part question is ok.

As a new racer, how did you (when you started out, be it pro circuit, or a snot nosed young adult like myself  ) adjust to new tracks / conditions / cars you drove? Did you study courses days/weeks/months in advance (if you had that time) and what was your biggest motivator that helped you aspire and build your skills?


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Question about the R18*

Hello Allan,

First of all - I would like to thank you for taking time from your crazy schedule to answer these forums. I have followed your career over the last few years and I really enjoy your turn-by-turn Le Mans lap commentaries and your driving impressions of the R8 v8 and v10 road cars, etc.

My question is about the new R18 racer. While looking at the exterior of the car, I can't help to notice how big and tall the front fenders are. It looks like they create huge blind spots in the front. Can you please comment on front visibility in the R18 and maybe how it compares with the open cockpit of the R15 and the R10? I assume you still get great visibility of the corners and the apex or is it worse then the R15/R10?

Thanks,
Andre Smirnov.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Allan.

One thing that's always been discussed by the drivers of the R10 and R15 was how little noise is emitted into the cockpit because of the low amount of noise that the diesel engined made (especially from the exhaust it made the R8 seem ungodly loud, which for a race car it wasn't).

I know that the big reason why the diesel cars and the turbocharged cars in general don't make much noise is the turbos boost torque which means that the engines don't have to turn as many RPM to make the power and the turbines themselves break up and slow down the sound waves in the exhaust.

But getting back to the R18 vs the R10 and R15, the latter two were open cars, and above a certain speed, the wind noise tended to drown out the engine noise according to you guys. With the R18 having a roof, does that make a difference to the acoustics and being able to hear the engine, or does the roof, even with sound proofing being basically non-existant, cancel out any increase in dB levels even with the wind noise being a virtual non issue?

Thanks for taking the time to take in this Q&A session Allan, and good luck at Le Mans and the ILMC.


----------



## DJ Turnbull (May 26, 2011)

*McNish: Hardest Team-mate to race against?*

Hello Allan,

After you raced against Dindo in the ILMC races last year after being co-drivers for so long I was wondering who you think have been your hardest team mates to race against while you've been at Audi as they would have been in equal cars so to make a fair comparison against ?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Question for Mr McNish: 

Hello Mr McNish, 
These questions go back almost a decade to 2000-2004:

1) In 2000 you raced with the first generation of Audi Le Mans cars, the R8R at Silverstone and Charlotte in the ALMS. How did the R8R compare to the 2000 R8?


















2) After your time in Formula 1, when you returned to Sports Car racing in 2004, how did the current Audi R8 (2004 specification onwards) compare to the R8 you first drove in 2000? What were your first impressions of the FSI technology of the newer engines that were not present on the 2000 R8?










3) Many of the current Audi Sport drivers have had a chance to drive/race the customer sport Audi R8 LMS. You have not raced in one of the R8 LMS, but have you had a chance to drive one of these R8 LMS yet? If you have what were your impressions of the car?









Thank you very much, best of luck for R18 #3 at Le Mans 2011

Regards
Johan Laubscher
South Africa


----------



## Old Trucker (May 30, 2011)

Hi Alan , Probably the shortest question you will get !!>>>> Audi F1 ??????? . Good luck at LM next week . I will be there with my Audi flag .:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Hi Mr McNish,

There's a ton of neat kit available for racing, from wide-eyeport helmets, to cool shirts, to Carbon-X underwear. What bit of kit made the biggest difference for you in racing, besides the car?

Background: I'm a pretend racer (track days and 24 Hours of LeMons) who could do with a kit upgrade.

Kind regards,
-katherine


----------



## Audi Sport UnofficialPage (May 30, 2011)

Hi Mr. McNish, and thanks so much answering the questions fans, thanks too to the whole Fourtitude team 

Questions from the _*"unofficial" Audi Sport*_ page :

1 - Audi took decision with R18 to move from open-top spider to a GTP like, is that a real challenge for drivers, after long years with roadsters ? driver changes and visibilty ?

2 - for Le Mans 24 Hours weekend, that requires a lot, are the other Audi teams helping, I mean the Audi DTM teams, or that's a Joest Racing exclusive task along with Audi Sport members ?

3 - Now, nearly you and Tom, the only factory Audi drivers never raced the Audi R8 LMS, is it possible to see you with semi-works teams in big classics like the Spa 24 Hours and Nurburgring 24 Hours a near future ?

4 - back in 2005, in DTM, the final races were really good, and you improved a lot with the A4, still interested by touring cars with Audi ?

5 - The ILMC started really well now, top endurance classics, big grids, the next step an official World Championship, could that happen and could it work, of course with Audi as a full competitor ?

6 - So many crashes now with slower cars, due to big entry lists in ILMC, what do you think about the GT class, the GTE Am one I mean with their gentlemen drivers, isn't too dangerous for prototypes, being much faster ?

7 - Final question, you raced with so many Audi teams, what's your favourite one : Team Joest, Champions Racing, ABT Sportsline or Team Veloqx ? hard question I know 

Thanks again and good luck for Le Mans, hope that will bring you a 3rd outright victory.

Audi Sport Unofficial Page on Facebook.


----------



## Dust52 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Allan
Thank you very much for taking some time out to answer some fan questions.

1. What would you consider to be the different challenges and difficulties involved between a young driver chasing a potential F1 career and chasing a career in endurance racing?

2. Within the 3 driver team, would the setup of the car generally be based around the 3 drivers to try to make them all feel as comfortable as possible with the car's handling, or will someone be singled out as a 'lead driver' as such and then have the set-up slightly geared towards their preferences for the sake of the 'lead driver' being able to achieve fast lap times?

3. This is slightly related to my previous question, but how would the Audi team go about selecting their drivers for each car. For example what are the various aspects that they would look at to try to get the best combination possible, like physical and mental attributes?

4. My final question is this: Motorsport is always a team effort, with many people behind the scenes preparing and building the best possible car that they can. Over time and experience, I suppose you learn to trust the people behind the scenes, but how do you learn to trust your fellow drivers and how do you recover that trust if someone crashes due to driver error?

Hopefully you have the best of luck at Le Mans and that a victory awaits you.


----------



## MJ* (May 30, 2011)

Hi Allan,
Thanks for taking the time to answer some questions, and good luck at Le Mans. I have two questions if that's ok:

1) When did you last spectate at a race, and do you make a good spectator, or do you spend your time wishing you were driving?

2)If we don't win 'Truth in 24' how can we get hold of a copy in the UK - I've been dying to have a copy since it came out - it doesn't have to be signed!

Thanks


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Allan,Hope all is well with you and you're family .

My questions(If more than 1 is allowed)

1. Do you think the "great" days of Sports cars are behind us? Everyone has been saying how Group C days and Le Mans 90-00 was the best. But Im thinking the days now are just as good as back then. Your take?

2. On your opinion,whats the best sports car you have raced at LM over the years? I've seen you in so many cars. Its been on my mind for a long time now. 

3. You have driven in a few closed cockpit cars. How does the R18 compare to the old Toyota GT ONE? 

4. Do you think this year at Le Mans and other races,since there is less power and more aerodynamics on the cars. Will the drivers be pushed harder from cornering speeds and so on? More fatigue and what not?

Thanks Allan, Been a big fan of you for years now


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 22, 1999)

*Racing technology to street versions*

Hi Allan,

I've been a major fan of yours for over a decade now. I've always been amazed at how you are capable of making up laps in what looks like so little effort. WOW!

My question is simple - why doesn't Audi of America offer more versions of the TDI? As of now, wer only get the TDI in the A3 fronttrack only - no quattro!), as well as the TDI in the Q7. Audi has been promoting clean diesel for many years now. I would love to see Audi bring over direct competition for BMW's 335d. Please Audi! Build it, and we will come!

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

Mike said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> I've been a major fan of yours for over a decade now. I've always been amazed at how you are capable of making up laps in what looks like so little effort. WOW!
> 
> ...


Mike- I'm pretty sure Allan cannot answer this question as he is not on the business side. 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## DannyTK (May 29, 2011)

Hi Alan, 

Firstly, i'm happy to see you on this forum for answer to our questions, very cool ! 

So my questions are:

1. For you, what is the best quality of R18 compared to the new 908 ? 
With this new car, do you think the gap betwen R15 and 908 is cancelled ?

2. How was your reaction when you saw for the first time the R18 ? and after, when you drove it ?

3. What did explains the difference of performance betwen the R18 and 908 during the race at SPA. Before the race, you had the quickest car but not during the race, why ?

4. And for finish, what is your favorite car that you drove?

Thanks you very much Allan, i wish you all the best ! #3

Danny


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

Hello, Allan. Thanks for taking time out to talk to us non-Jedi.

Only one question. I have to know. Has this video temporarily made your life a living hell?






It can't all be about racing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Allan,

I've been a fan for many years, thanks for taking the time to speak with us here, and of course big thanks to George, Bill & the crew for putting this great opportunity together. 

I was wondering: What has been your favorite race car to drive, not including whether or not it was a successful car for you at the time? For example the first time I can recall you racing in the states was in a Ferrari 333SP at Daytona. You then had years with Porsche and Toyota before Audi, and I'm sure there were some years prior that I'm missing out on... It doesn't even have to be a prototype, just can't be a single-seater. 

What is your favorite track, other than Le Mans?

What inspired you to get behind the wheel of a race car in the first place?

What was your 'big break' that allowed you to transition to full-time, paid driver?

Favorite food?

Favorite thing to do when you're not busy testing, racing, or otherwise doing something car-related?

Thanks much, best of luck at Le Mans this year! :thumbup:

-Nate


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

superjario18 said:


> I guess I will be the first one to go haha.
> 
> Ive always wanted to get behind the wheel of a car and run a few laps and eventually will start running my car in some local autocross. I hope a three part question is ok.
> 
> As a new racer, how did you (when you started out, be it pro circuit, or a snot nosed young adult like myself  ) adjust to new tracks / conditions / cars you drove? Did you study courses days/weeks/months in advance (if you had that time) and what was your biggest motivator that helped you aspire and build your skills?


SuperJario, cool name, sounds fast so you should be fast

Adjusting is experience but it is also knowing the limits of your vehicle, find that out in slow corners, not fast to begin with, slow corner mistake =spin, fast corner =shunt. The last area I learn the limit of is braking point, if you brake too late on lap 2 of a test day it is end of test day and you don't learn much. Read the road, look ahead, look at flags for wind and weather info, use the tools you have around you.

I think about courses and what I want to do and how I am going to do it, run through scenarios in your head, think of areas you can improve, prepare!

Biggest motivator to push on more and harder and farther is the long trip home when you've been beaten, it is much nicer travels when you have won.

Go for it.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Allan,
> 
> I've been a fan for many years, thanks for taking the time to speak with us here, and of course big thanks to George, Bill & the crew for putting this great opportunity together.
> 
> ...


Hi Nate

Cheers for your words. 

Favourite car......don't tell Audi but I have a love for the Porsche GT1, loved the look and it gave me my first Le Mans win which helped my career so much.

The Renault F1 2003 was mega to drive, really sweet and suited my style. The Ferrari 333 was great engine, bad seating position and no traction, other wise good

Hoping R18 is going to be the best yet though 

Suzuka is my favourite track in the world, fast, flowing, hard, requires commitment and rewarding.

I was not so good at school or soccer so when I won in karting it gave me confidence and a direction so that was an important time for me as I was a bit above average at something.

Big break, winning a Formula Ford race at Snetterton in 1987 which brought me to the attention of 
Marlboro and it allowed me to continue my career. 

Favourite food.......I love all food....except celery, that it tasteless.

Favourite thing to do when not part of the circus....sleep. I travel about 230 days/nights of the year so I don't have much time except spend some hours with the family.

Hope you enjoy LeMans too.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Sunil said:


> Hello, Allan. Thanks for taking time out to talk to us non-Jedi.
> 
> Only one question. I have to know. Has this video temporarily made your life a living hell?
> 
> ...



And they say the British do not have a sense of humour:laugh:

Cheers Sunil, livened up my day


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

DannyTK said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Firstly, i'm happy to see you on this forum for answer to our questions, very cool !
> 
> ...


Hey Danny

Best quality for racing R18....sheer speed is up there with Peugeot. That helps a lot.

My reaction to seeing R18 for first time all built up was WOW, THAT LOOKS MEAN.

At Spa we were fast but not consistent enough as stints went on, first race was good but showed us where we need to improve which we worked on in testing.

I answered one before similar, so maybe I will answer the best in memories for the occasion was Lime Rock last R8 win, you only have 1 chance to win a cars last race, that was cool.
:wave:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Mike- I'm pretty sure Allan cannot answer this question as he is not on the business side.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill


Hi Mike

Crikey, build it and we will come, build it and hopefully you will come and drive it and love it and buy it. 

Bill is right it is not my specialised subject but I am quite sure more are on the way. I know a big percentage of Q7 sold in US are now diesel which is pretty good considering when I first raced the R10 people did not believe it was diesel, and that was only a few years ago!!

Allan


----------



## MihokS5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Allan,
I'd like to get more info on your honest thoughts of how the R18 compares to the 908 in terms of pure performance. Once again Audi seems to have a chosen an engine design that is putting out less HP than the French. I know there are a lot of other factors involved in how the car performs, but I worry about Peugeot running away on the straights again as well as fuel economy of the V6. 
After running at Spa and LM test day, where does the R18 realistically stand?

As a spectator it seems that Audi is always trying new innovative concepts(such as the unique engine this year), while Peugeot goes for all out power and tries to be the quickest. I'm dying to see Audi really take it to them and see the hard work pay off!!!!

Thanks Allan!
-Tommy


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

If you dont mind I do have one more question for Allan.

Audi normally doesn't come out of the box with a fast car. They normally make the car quicker through out the year. This year it seems the R18 is the quicker of the P1's. (With the testing times at Sebring,LM test day and Spa) What changed? Did the roof make THAT big of a difference? Or is it the whole Audi "Ultra" concept? Im sure the car has improved in all areas. Which is the most noticeable?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Razgriz8484 said:


> Hi Allan,Hope all is well with you and you're family .
> 
> My questions(If more than 1 is allowed)
> 
> ...


Hi there

I think the great days are here now, think of the battles with Porsche and Audi, or Acura and Porsche, or Audi and Peugeot,or Ferrari and BMW, or Porsche and Ferrari.....fantastic. As for today right now, it is hard for LMP1 in US but still Sportscars as a whole is in good shape.

R18 is so far ahead of Toyota in performance but it is 12 years later, but they were built to different regs, GT1 had to be "road based"....ha ha , how many have you seen on the roads where you live? R18 is just for Sunday driving:laugh:

With less power this year overtaking will be tougher and more done in corners as opposed to straights, As for cornering forces, they go up every year, more aero, more tyre grip, better suspension etc. That is why we are fit.

Enjoy

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

MJ* said:


> Hi Allan,
> Thanks for taking the time to answer some questions, and good luck at Le Mans. I have two questions if that's ok:
> 
> 1) When did you last spectate at a race, and do you make a good spectator, or do you spend your time wishing you were driving?
> ...


I was at the first LMS round at Paul Ricard in April, it is 2 hours form home, took family, sat on grass banking, ate ice cream, went to paddock once to see Hindy on radio le mans. Yes I make a good spectator......nearly.


You have to get the winning question to get a Truth in 24 DVD (-: It was only available on Itunes if you had a US account sadly but maybe a fellow Fourtitude member knows?

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Dust52 said:


> Hi Allan
> Thank you very much for taking some time out to answer some fan questions.
> 
> 1. What would you consider to be the different challenges and difficulties involved between a young driver chasing a potential F1 career and chasing a career in endurance racing?
> ...


$$$$$ is biggest thing for a young driver. Going to F1 the budget to go through Formula Renault 2 seasons, F3 2 seasons, GP2 2 seasons = approx $5.5 and then there are only a few seats available. Sportscars similar but more seats and more factories so more professional drivers. Driving wise, to get to the top of either you have to be pretty special on and off track.

To win all drivers need to be comfortable with the car so it is a joint decision, with Dindo, Tom and I we like the same thing nearly 100% of the time, but if we don't , we speak up and the other 2 will compromise.

Yes, nail on the head, all of the above.

We all have driver errors and crashes, it is called racing and being on the limit. As long as you are honest about mistakes or whatever it gains trust as opposed to it being reduced. When I made a mistake in Spa on lap 1 and spun, I radioed straight away and said, driver error, my fault, don't worry I will get it back. When I came in I saw Tom and said sorry, he said thanks for coming on the radio and saying straight away what happened and for getting back on with the job, it calmed everyone down.

Enjoy Le Mans

Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Allan McNish said:


> went to paddock once to see Hindy on radio le mans.


John is a heck of a nice guy - I would have gone to see him too!



> You have to get the winning question to get a Truth in 24 DVD (-: It was only available on Itunes if you had a US account sadly but maybe a fellow Fourtitude member knows?
> 
> Allan


I know that the (US version, with Jason Statham narrating) DVD of Truth in 24 is available through the US Audi Collection store. Does the UK store carry it also?

-Tim


----------



## DJ Turnbull (May 26, 2011)

*An Autobiography*

Hi Allan,

I was wondering when you eventually retire (hopefully a long time in the future) would you ever consider writing an autobiography, so that we get the inside story and your thoughts on your career etc?
Thanks,
David


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> We all have driver errors and crashes, it is called racing and being on the limit. As long as you are honest about mistakes or whatever it gains trust as opposed to it being reduced. When I made a mistake in Spa on lap 1 and spun, I radioed straight away and said, driver error, my fault, don't worry I will get it back. When I came in I saw Tom and said sorry, he said thanks for coming on the radio and saying straight away what happened and for getting back on with the job, it calmed everyone down.
> 
> Enjoy Le Mans
> 
> Allan


Awesome, Allan...

Thank you once again for coming onboard & good luck to you & your teammates at LeMans!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Allan,

Being as busy as you are I'm sure you don't have time for racing sims, but just wanted to get your point of view on racing sims as tool for good, proper, fast real driving on track? Is it something that you'd recommend to folks as a good way to learn how to drive on track whether that be "track days" or real life racing?

Thanks for taking the time to join us on the forums.  :beer:

BTW stupid question, but who came up w/the design for your helmet? I had to ask....


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Audi Sport UnofficialPage said:


> Hi Mr. McNish, and thanks so much answering the questions fans, thanks too to the whole Fourtitude team
> 
> Questions from the _*"unofficial" Audi Sport*_ page :
> 
> ...


How many chances do you want to win the DVD???

1. The main difference for me is getting used less power in traffic for overtaking. Visibility is a bit compromised but more from the big tyre as Acura found and ASton as well. 

2. Only Joest have raced Le Mans as a works involvement.

3. It is possible, I was asked this year but could not as I had committed to the FIA for Steward in Hungary that weekend.

4.Nope, not in DTM, I like fast race tracks and fast cars too much.

5. I think the signs are there ILMC would work as an official WC, it is there all but in name.

6. WE all have to find a way of living on the same piece of real estate, not ideal all the time but that is the way t is and a part of the event. Proviso, the driving standards are maintained and that is by amateur and professionals alike!

7. All good in different areas and too detailed to answer.

Thanks for the support.

Allan


----------



## quattroholic.com (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Allan,

I noticed you drive an RS 5 when not behind the wheel of the R18. Assuming you have the choice of any Audi for your personal car, what made you choose the RS 5? And overall, what do you look for in road car?

Thanks and all the best at Le Mans!

Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> I was at the first LMS round at Paul Ricard in April, it is 2 hours form home, took family, sat on grass banking, ate ice cream, went to paddock once to see Hindy on radio le mans. Yes I make a good spectator......nearly.
> 
> 
> You have to get the winning question to get a Truth in 24 DVD (-: It was only available on Itunes if you had a US account sadly but maybe a fellow Fourtitude member knows?
> ...


On Ti24, check ebay or a US dealership. They're available via the dealerships in the USA. I think there's a UK version as well but it's without Jason Statham for some reason.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Allan,
> 
> Being as busy as you are I'm sure you don't have time for racing sims, but just wanted to get your point of view on racing sims as tool for good, proper, fast real driving on track? Is it something that you'd recommend to folks as a good way to learn how to drive on track whether that be "track days" or real life racing?
> 
> ...


I think racing sims are getting so good now, not only for basic learning but also for use on detailed use and with race car sims they are used for detailed set up work. McLaren run their one while race weekends are going on to ensure they have the best set ups. There is a new one coming out soon called SimRaceway.com that I have tried in test phase that really rocked.

The original helmet design was my tartan with a bit of Jackie Stewart styling, and then I came up with small variants from there with Mike Fairholme the best ARAI helmet painter, it is not easy doing tartan and a flourescent effect for night time (www.fairholmedesigns.com)

Thanks for keeping us informed on Fourtitude.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

atomicalex said:


> Hi Mr McNish,
> 
> There's a ton of neat kit available for racing, from wide-eyeport helmets, to cool shirts, to Carbon-X underwear. What bit of kit made the biggest difference for you in racing, besides the car?
> 
> ...


Hi Katherine

Kit that fits, we are now using Alpinestars stuff, boots, gloves, overalls, underwear, and I have been using their boots since 2000, it all fits around the contours of your body and that helps so much when you are in longer races. Helmets I have used ARAI since 1993 and it works for me, I have one head and I want to keep in decent shape, (and I have had a few shunts), but the one you get must fit really well and you must get the best you can afford.

The only cool vests I liked were the ones that had a menthol feel but you needed to keep replacing it as it washed out. 

Drive fast and be cool.

Allan:wave:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Old Trucker said:


> Hi Alan , Probably the shortest question you will get !!>>>> Audi F1 ??????? . Good luck at LM next week . I will be there with my Audi flag .:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


no Audi F1 but there is a new Audi A1 with 500 BHP

Allan


----------



## Martin90 (May 31, 2011)

Hello mr. McNish! I haven't really got a question but just want to wish you and the Audi team all the best for the Le Mans race! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Greetings from the Netherlands,
Martin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> no Audi F1 but there is a new Audi A1 with 500 BHP
> 
> Allan


For reference...










More on the car here...

http://www.fourtitude.com/news/publish/Audi_News/article_6873.shtml


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr. McNish,

I've been wondering for ages about this, maybe you can help - what benefit is there to a car's having an open cockpit as opposed to one that's enclosed? Is the center of gravity lower or something? Do you prefer working in one over another?

Thanks for visiting!

Coby


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Allan.

I asked a question earlier about how the R18 sounds from the cockpit and how those impressions differ from the open R10 and R15 as it regards to what the driver can hear and how well, since the R18 has a closed cockpit, but I have one that's more general towards the car itself.

Almost everyone that's been asked about the R18 and to compare it to the R15 and R10 have said that compared to those cars, that the drivers can easily feel the loss of power (probably 80-100bhp), but the R18, by being lighter and having wider front tires, has much better handling and grip, and is a lot more manuverable. 

Do such things matter as much at Le Mans because of the long straights, or, and I may be beating a dead horse here, would such gains make a bigger difference at an ALMS/LMS/non-Le Mans ILMC circuit? At the LM test, the R18s were often judged to be noticeably faster in the Porsche Curves than the 908s were, and even in other cornering/braking areas.

And did the R18 actually feel slower, and could/was that feeling slightly misleading or confounding since the R18s were still doing almost 210mph into the speed trap at LM?


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Audi F1 tdi?*

Hello Allan,

What was it that allowed diesel powered cars to enter LM? Was a specific rule change or was it just that diesel technology was finally ready for racing and winning?

I have been a diesel and specifically TDI fan for many years. I remember arguing with my friend in 2000 and 2001 that diesel racing cars were not only viable, but would be very competitive! I was very happy when Audi proven me right. 

And if diesels are allowed for F1 - maybe it would be a natural thing for Audi to join?

Thanks!
Andre

=====
no Audi F1 but there is a new Audi A1 with 500 BHP

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

lappies said:


> Question for Mr McNish:
> 
> Hello Mr McNish,
> These questions go back almost a decade to 2000-2004:
> ...


Hi Johan

How is SA? Hope to come down there some time, always being told how good life is there.

1. The R8R was already fully developed when I joined and it was an easy car to drive, but the R8 was faster, not initially as easy or consistent to drive but plainly faster. Until Le Mans 2000 I preferred the R8R for feel but R8 for speed.

2. From 2000 to 2004 they had developed the chassis and aero quite a bit and gave more grip but TFSI was biggest difference, it gave a better power delivery, less brutal on throttle, and also better fuel economy, not a bad combination eh?

3. I have only driver the R8 LMS once in a short test until the R15 was ready. The R8 LMS was quite easy to drive, gave good feel and feedback and you get in and be quick pretty much straight away. Dindo has more experience of it than me, he races it in the Italian championship.

Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Allan McNish said:


> I was at the first LMS round at Paul Ricard in April, it is 2 hours form home, took family, sat on grass banking, ate ice cream, went to paddock once to see Hindy on radio le mans. Yes I make a good spectator......nearly.
> 
> 
> You have to get the winning question to get a Truth in 24 DVD (-: It was only available on Itunes if you had a US account sadly but maybe a fellow Fourtitude member knows?
> ...


So would this mean that asking who your favorite race commentator is a moot point? 

BTW, on behalf of the Midweek Motorsport Collective let me say "Hello Allan McNish!" 

:thumbup:


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Allan,

Just a few off the wall questions. How do you feel about moddified street cars? What was the worst car you've ever driven, race or street? And finally, what is your favourite racing series to watch?

Thanks and best of luck,
Erik


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

DJ Turnbull said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> After you raced against Dindo in the ILMC races last year after being co-drivers for so long I was wondering who you think have been your hardest team mates to race against while you've been at Audi as they would have been in equal cars so to make a fair comparison against ?
> 
> ...


Easy Tom K,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So would this mean that asking who your favorite race commentator is a moot point?
> 
> BTW, on behalf of the Midweek Motorsport Collective let me say "Hello Allan McNish!"
> 
> :thumbup:


We're all Hindhaugh fans and fans of Radio Le Mans in our offices as well... though it probably goes without saying.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

chernaudi said:


> Hi Allan.
> 
> One thing that's always been discussed by the drivers of the R10 and R15 was how little noise is emitted into the cockpit because of the low amount of noise that the diesel engined made (especially from the exhaust it made the R8 seem ungodly loud, which for a race car it wasn't).
> 
> ...



Hi, yes the roof does, the noise stays in the cockpit as opposed to going into the air around, so it is louder and you don't have the wind noise to drown it out. 

Enjoy the forum and thanks for posting.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

2fastdre said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> First of all - I would like to thank you for taking time from your crazy schedule to answer these forums. I have followed your career over the last few years and I really enjoy your turn-by-turn Le Mans lap commentaries and your driving impressions of the R8 v8 and v10 road cars, etc.
> 
> ...


Spot on Andre, the front fenders are big to cover the big front tyres, it makes some angles tougher to see but it is the same if it was open top, we just have to adjust. At Le Mans it is no problem. Forward view is much better than R15, cockpit is lower as it does not have bee a crash structure as it was in R15.

Allan


----------



## Audi Sport UnofficialPage (May 30, 2011)

Hey Allan, you got the Gold R18 racer ! gold ad gold medal...1st place Le Mans ?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Allan McNish said:


> Kit that fits.
> 
> Allan:wave:


Thanks, Allan! Glad to hear you are very happy with Alpinestars as they make some of the only suits for us girls. The suit I have now, I had to cut down and alter to fit. What a PITA that was!

I really am enjoying to read your comments. It's really helpful for me to get into a professional's head a bit, to understand more of what you are thinking/seeing as you prepare for and go onto the course. Straightens me out a bit, for sure!

:thumbup: :thumbup:

edit - my husband was less impressed than I hoped. Oh well. He used to drive a Renault, so... well, you know....... :facepalm:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

DJ Turnbull said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> I was wondering when you eventually retire (hopefully a long time in the future) would you ever consider writing an autobiography, so that we get the inside story and your thoughts on your career etc?
> Thanks,
> David


Hi Dave,

Retire?? Do you know something I don't?:laugh:

I have had several people ask to be involved with this already and basically I said hmmmm, if I can put the time in and have enough to say to make sure it is something that can tell a story I would consider it. I would not want to do one and be just another book that sports people write that sit on shelves with sale $4.99.

Inside thoughts and stories are plentiful, I should write them down before I get too old and forget. Dinner with Senna, advice from Nigel Mansell, Ron Dennis, could be interesting maybe.

Allan


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

hi Alan,
I see Rebellion and Aston are doing some testing today, have Audi any last minute tests to do before LM?


I was at Spa 1000KM - had a great time but autograph session was really badly organised - (not like in Silverstone - neat orderly cue).
here's a pic from Silverstone:









anyway best of luck for LM - I'll be cheering from the grandstand opp. pit exit
Forgot to mention - ad looked great on TV the other night!


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello Mr. McNish

I was wondering how do you prepare yourself mentally before Le Mans or any other racing event ? Through listening of music, sleeping, etc... ? 

Also what techniques do you use to maintain your mental concentration while you are piloting ? I bet it must be mentally exhausting after hours of driving.

Thank you,
Luis


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

quattroholic.com said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> I noticed you drive an RS 5 when not behind the wheel of the R18. Assuming you have the choice of any Audi for your personal car, what made you choose the RS 5? And overall, what do you look for in road car?
> 
> ...


Yep, I have an RS5 and Q5 TDI. RS5 for stunning looks and great engine and having a blast on small French roads, shhh don't tell the local Gendarmerie. Q5 for the family time.

I look for a level of comfort but with precision in driving experience, I get enough of the rest in my R18.

Allan


----------



## traxtermaster (May 3, 2004)

Hi Allan, It very nice to see your present in the community and showing us the inside of racing.

Edited Posted before " I was wondering what is your personal car that you drive at home? Or do you get to drive the R18 home after work?"

Do you mod your personal cars or drive them stock?

PS Is there a way to sneak out the new V6 3.7 engine from the R18 and swap it in my B8 A4 hihihihihhi?


----------



## KellyMc800742 (May 31, 2011)

*Food*

Hey Sweetheart

I just made Nigella's lovely Tomato and Onion curry...can you please tell me which or whose recipe book I should use to find some nice dishes to cook for you this weekend?!

Thank you!

Love

Kelly

PS If I can come up with a technical question I will be sure to post it.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Martin90 said:


> Hello mr. McNish! I haven't really got a question but just want to wish you and the Audi team all the best for the Le Mans race! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Greetings from the Netherlands,
> Martin



Thanks Martin

Here is a Voorspellen Mit Allan for you

It will be one of the best but hardest races in Le Mans in the last 20 years, the winner will be the one with the least mistakes, and the competition will push us to the limit.

The fans will have a good memory to take home, I hope we do too.

Allan:wave:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

KellyMc800742 said:


> Hey Sweetheart
> 
> I just made Nigella's lovely Tomato and Onion curry...can you please tell me which or whose recipe book I should use to find some nice dishes to cook for you this weekend?!
> 
> ...


Hello, fancy meeting you here!!!

haggis tatties and tumshie...only joking, curry sounds good to me 

Please do not post a technical question!!! 

A


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

Hi Allan,

Thanks for doing this, I think it's a wonderful treat and a terrific way to make contact with the fans.

I have two questions, one personal for me, and one personal for you.

1) Do you have any advice for a first time endurance racer/racing team? I'm entering the 24 hours of Lemons in Stafford CT, (if you're not familiar, it's a fun beater race for cars that cost under $500 http://www.24hoursoflemons.com/) and I'm hoping for any insight/suggestions/ideas that you might have for a bunch of hacks. We're all high performance driving school instructors, but have little or no race experience so we've set our goals at 1) have fun 2) finish 3) have fun.

2) If you had to choose one car to restore in your life, what would it be and why?

Thanks!

-Jonathan


----------



## MihokS5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Allan,
I'm not sure if you saw my posts but I was wondering what you thought of the performance of the R18 versus the new 908. Do you expect Peugeot to turn the wick up again at LM like they did at Spa?
How is the new 3.7 V6 fuel economy?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> Hello, fancy meeting you here!!!
> 
> haggis tatties and tumshie...only joking, curry sounds good to me
> 
> ...


Perhaps your biggest fan... or maybe second biggest to those she lives with?

If you give her the DVD then this thing is fixed!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

MihokS5 said:


> Allan,
> I'm not sure if you saw my posts but I was wondering what you thought of the performance of the R18 versus the new 908. Do you expect Peugeot to turn the wick up again at LM like they did at Spa?
> How is the new 3.7 V6 fuel economy?


Haha. Maybe he's avoiding this one Tommy... not a bad question, but just in case the Lions are watching...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a quick update. I've gotten word from the A8 that Allan's battery may be exhausted. They're going to check to see if an iPad is packed in the trunk and if so I've forwarded them information on Tapatalk. Apparently there's a fire on the M6 and they're sitting in a parking lot. If no iPad, he'll be logging in from Dumfries when they get there... eta may be two hours. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Mr McNish,

Two really simple questions.

1. What do you recommend to a young adult wanting to really be a pro racecar driver. School? Etc

2. What kind of cars do you own and drive? 

Thank you for taking time out of your schedule for us guys here on Fourtitude. You are a role model for a lot of us

Eddy


----------



## MihokS5 (Nov 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Haha. Maybe he's avoiding this one Tommy... not a bad question, but just in case the Lions are watching...


Haha George I was thinking the same thing!

Allan-will the R18 be capable of putting a gap on the field if they start outfront at LM?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

MihokS5 said:


> Allan,
> I'd like to get more info on your honest thoughts of how the R18 compares to the 908 in terms of pure performance. Once again Audi seems to have a chosen an engine design that is putting out less HP than the French. I know there are a lot of other factors involved in how the car performs, but I worry about Peugeot running away on the straights again as well as fuel economy of the V6.
> After running at Spa and LM test day, where does the R18 realistically stand?
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy again,

Don't worry too much. By what we saw at the pre test and Spanit is close on speed, lap time and fuel economy between us both. We have improved in some areas since then and I suppose they have as well, so it will be pretty fast and furious in LeMans.

We will not know until Saturday afternoon but I am confident we will be more competitive than last 2 years!! And as we all know winning is about crossing the line first and that is a big effort from all the team and also the car.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

BaLLZDeePNYC said:


> Hey Mr McNish,
> 
> Two really simple questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Eddy

I think the best way to get into the sport as a driver is in karting, teaches you everything you need, tactics, race craft, how to drive, how to race, how to be consistent, how to enjoy driving! I love it, it is pure and the cream rises more often than not, plus it is cheaper than cars, if I was racing for fun, it would be in kart.

If you want to go to a school, I am involved with the Jim Russell school at Sears Point, they have great courses and top cars, www.jimrussellusa.com. They also run Audi Driving Experience which is cool.


I drive an RS5 and a Q5, my love away from cars is motorbikes, that is my freedom from phones and e mails.

Thanks for posting.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

MihokS5 said:


> Haha George I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Allan-will the R18 be capable of putting a gap on the field if they start outfront at LM?


It will be too close to call at this stage but we are much more on top of it than last year at this stage.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps your biggest fan... or maybe second biggest to those she lives with?
> 
> If you give her the DVD then this thing is fixed!


Doh, we have been rumbled:banghead:


----------



## dhalijet (May 30, 2011)

Hi Allan

Oops about the battery, I found that you can have a myriad of connectors in the A8 to charge up anything and everything. It's truely a great car to drive and own, with over 900NM of torque in my example, I'm never laking in "oomph" and also economy, so can only image the R18 with less than half the weight and a thoroughbread design.

I am really looking forward to the R18 engine tech rolling into future production cars. I know it will be a winning formula.

Anyway, hope the traffic clears and you get home safely soon. Good luck next weekend 

Jet (in Bedford)


----------



## dhalijet (May 30, 2011)

p.s the mrs made a lovely curry for me too!


----------



## Retro Newb (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello Allan,

Just a few off the wall questions. How do you feel about moddified street cars? What was the worst car you've ever driven, on the track or the street? And finally, what is your favourite racing series to watch (if you find time to watch any at all)?

Thanks and best of luck,
Erik


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Gentlemen (and women), we have iPad. And he's even going sans tapatalk. Thanks again Allan. I'd buy you a beer in Le Mans but you're probably sworn from that....


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Chutzler said:


> Mr. McNish,
> 
> I've been wondering for ages about this, maybe you can help - what benefit is there to a car's having an open cockpit as opposed to one that's enclosed? Is the center of gravity lower or something? Do you prefer working in one over another?
> 
> ...


Driver changes are faster, it was better in the rain due to no fogging or wiper issues, aero efficiency was less critical for speed and in general it was cooler.

Benefits are much less now for an open top due to pit stop regulation changes and also the new engine regs which means less power and negatives are therefore more predominant.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Retro Newb said:


> Hello Allan,
> 
> Just a few off the wall questions. How do you feel about moddified street cars? What was the worst car you've ever driven, on the track or the street? And finally, what is your favourite racing series to watch (if you find time to watch any at all)?
> 
> ...


Erik

Modified street cars are fine, but am not personally into extreme giving it the full monty but that is a time thing as much as anything else, custom bikes on the other hand!!!

Worst car was a Lola F3000 from 1991, complete disaster.

Worst road car, well a few rental cars went back in bad shape......

Fav race series, I like to watch the OLD Champ car late 1990,s.

Allan


----------



## Slowrrado (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Allan,

Just wanted to say that me and my lady will be rooting for you guys again this year all the way from Las Vegas. As you well put it the team with the least mistakes will surely be the one victorious at the end but in addition to that comes the reliability your cars show time and time again.

Which leads me to my question; with all the regulation changes regarding fuel consumption and aerodynamics, the growing shift towards KERS and other new technologies, are you concerned at all of the R18s consistency and reliability compared to the successful years seen with the R15?

Oscar :thumbup:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Razgriz8484 said:


> If you dont mind I do have one more question for Allan.
> 
> Audi normally doesn't come out of the box with a fast car. They normally make the car quicker through out the year. This year it seems the R18 is the quicker of the P1's. (With the testing times at Sebring,LM test day and Spa) What changed? Did the roof make THAT big of a difference? Or is it the whole Audi "Ultra" concept? Im sure the car has improved in all areas. Which is the most noticeable?


Hi 

In some ways I agree that we tend to get faster as race season goes on, saying that the R8, R10 & R15 won on their debuts so could not have been that slow.

R18 is fast straight away and that is a benefit for sure, but I do not think it is any concept change just a lot of detail. The roof helped aero efficiency so straight line speed and fuel economy as well, the ultra concept has been going on for years, get excess weight off, generally bring weight down and put it where you need it for best performance.

Enjoy Le Mans next week.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Slowrrado said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> Just wanted to say that me and my lady will be rooting for you guys again this year all the way from Las Vegas. As you well put it the team with the least mistakes will surely be the one victorious at the end but in addition to that comes the reliability your cars show time and time again.
> 
> ...


Hi Oscar

So far with all our endurance testing I have no reason to be concerned with reliability, but Le Mans can be a tough break on a car as we saw last year with our French friends.

The new technologies are certainly moving forward fast, and you have to be on top of it, but that was the same with diesel when we first came, knowing Audi like I do, they have thought of most scenarios and tend to have pretty good solutions in changing technologies, the success of Audi Sport in rally, touring car, DTM and Sportscars speaks for itself.

thanks for your support 

Allan:wave:


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Hi Allan, Thanks so much for doing this Q&A Session. You have always been one of my favorite drivers and I wish you the best of luck at Le Mans this year. I noticed you were in one of the new RS3's last week or two weeks ago from the Audi Sport Facebook fanpage...

1. Is there any chance or rumor of the RS3 coming to North America? (I know this might be out of your knowledge, no worries.)

2. What's the RS3 like to drive versus your RS5?

3. Is there a huge difference between the characteristics of the new R18 and the outgoing R15?

The new design of the R18 is top notch in my eyes. 

Cheers from Northen California.

Signed,
Devin


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, so I have three I'll probably ask you more about next week in France but since there are so many talking about where to start, I figure I'll throw out there...

1.) People have mentioned LeMons... a series picking up interest in the USA because of its ease of entry. Technically speaking it doesn't teach dynamics like carts because you're racing old and cheap cars that range quite a bit in size, weight and likely none of them really come close to a race car. Still, it's done under the mantra of endurance racing. Are you familiar with the series? If so, what's your take on the genre?

2. Speaking of endurance racing, how important is it to be able to navigate multiple classes of traffic. In as much, is a good stepping stone something like the British GT with GT3/GT4 (where Rob Bell who you mentioned is racing now for United AutoSports) or even crazier traffic in something like the VLN series. With some of the lesser classes in the VLN, it seems like this is a relatively affordable way to get into sportscar racing providing you live in Germany.  

3. Rocky's running Nurburgring this year with the aforementioned VLN (and then some) traffic. Any interest in running this race from your end or would you prefer to stick to prototypes.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

djdub said:


> 1. Is there any chance or rumor of the RS3 coming to North America? (I know this might be out of your knowledge, no worries.)


I can answer this one for you. Unfortunately debate on this car has ended. While it was being considered for USA, I've heard from a VERY reliable source that investigation is now over and it won't happen in this generation car.


----------



## Audi Sport UnofficialPage (May 30, 2011)

Allan have ever driven the R8-C ? great one the 1999 Audi Sport UK racer, more beautiful than the R8-R frankly


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So would this mean that asking who your favorite race commentator is a moot point?
> 
> BTW, on behalf of the Midweek Motorsport Collective let me say "Hello Allan McNish!"
> 
> :thumbup:


Hello collective

There is only ONE Sportscar commentator, Mr Joooooohhhhnnnnnnnnn "3 H's in my name" Hindhaugh.

Murray walker is still a legend though and glad to say still going strong.

Listening to Midweek Motorsport tomorrow night to see if Hindy plays the interviews from today.

Allan


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

Allan McNish said:


> Hi
> 
> In some ways I agree that we tend to get faster as race season goes on, saying that the R8, R10 & R15 won on their debuts so could not have been that slow.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Allan. Maybe I will post up a few more questions later(As long as we are allowed to) I hope you and all of Audi enjoy Le Mans and win! I will be up for all 24 Hours watching it .


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

Aloha Allan, 

Any regrets regarding F1? Phone calls from teams we may not have heard of or near misses for a great drive?

Thanks for taking the time.:thumbup:


----------



## glenn4881 (Jul 29, 2002)

Allan.... no real questions for you, but reading the interaction back and fourth is more than entertaining. Thank you for taking the time to come on and speak with everyone on the site!


----------



## Speedster502 (May 31, 2011)

Hi Allan, 

Great to see you making time in your busy schedule to reply to some of these questions.

My question is; are there any motorsport disciplines that you haven't done before that you'd like to have a go at? I've noticed a lot of Formula 1 drivers seem to be switching to rallying and NASCAR and wondered if you'd ever considered giving something different to sportscar racing a go?

Also good luck in Le Mans this year! Wishing you all the best. :thumbup:

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

*Question for Allan McNish*

Hi Allan --

As others have said, thanks for taking the time to do this Q&A. I'm a first-time poster here, but I've been an Audi enthusiast since the mid-80s when I convinced my parents to look at an Audi 5000. (They leased one, by the way--the first of at least 8 in our family.) 

My current car is the A3 TDI, and while my local driving area doesn't offer much in the way of places to drive at the limit, I enjoy the car knowing its racing lineage and its smaller carbon footprint. Meanwhile, I'm really looking forward to catching as much of the 24 Hours of Le Mans as I can get on TV and online here in the States. 

I've tried to come up with a question that might get me in the running for the signed copy of Truth in 24, but I'm not sure if this will qualify. Either way, here it is:

The TDI engine in my Audi has its roots in the Audi Sport program, and many technologies in present consumer cars have come from manufacturer racing programs. Looking ahead, what technologies in the R15 and R18 do you think will make their way to the Audis we mere mortals get to enjoy?  (At least, which technologies that you can talk about publicly!)

Thanks for your thoughts on this topic. I hope you, Tom, Dindo and the rest of the Audi team have a safe and successful race at Le Mans.

Best regards,

Bill Wilson
South Bend, Indiana, US


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

*Another question*

Hi again --

I know this is probably out of your field, and you may not be able to comment, but is there any chance we might see Audi return to the American Le Mans series?

Bill Wilson


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

djdub said:


> Hi Allan, Thanks so much for doing this Q&A Session. You have always been one of my favorite drivers and I wish you the best of luck at Le Mans this year. I noticed you were in one of the new RS3's last week or two weeks ago from the Audi Sport Facebook fanpage...
> 
> 1. Is there any chance or rumor of the RS3 coming to North America? (I know this might be out of your knowledge, no worries.)
> 
> ...


Hey Devine,


RS3 is a winner, great agile little chassis that you can throw around, 5 cylinder just gets up and goes, so quick 0-60 it really surprises you, the gearbox is fast and with 7 gears you can play to keep in power band well, I loved it.

In comparison to my RS5 it is a bit lighter to drive but less power and pure grip feel.

R18 to r15, R 18 is more balanced, better consistency into corners and with the big front tyre tyre has more front mechanical grip. Aero is main chassis improvement and engine is light and small allowing good packaging and tyre use.

Enjoy the sweet roads in northern CA.

Allan


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

Hello again (again) Allan

Im a fit person myself. I know race car drivers are very fit. What is your diet like? I know during the endurance races I heard you eat alot of carbs,protein and what not to keep energy up.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Audi Sport UnofficialPage said:


> Allan have ever driven the R8-C ? great one the 1999 Audi Sport UK racer, more beautiful than the R8-R frankly


Nope, it may have looked fast but sadly was not fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Razgriz8484 said:


> Thank you so much Allan. Maybe I will post up a few more questions later(As long as we are allowed to) I hope you and all of Audi enjoy Le Mans and win! I will be up for all 24 Hours watching it .


Ask as much as you want. From what I've been told Allan will answer as much as he's able with the time he has. I'd imagine tonight and am sure tomorrow he'll be juggling other things like family and other interviews so we appreciate that he's plowed his way through so many today. This goes for everyone, at least from our end on Fourtitude... ask away. With luck he'll have time to answer. With more luck maybe he'll choose you for us to send the DVD to.


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ask as much as you want. From what I've been told Allan will answer as much as he's able with the time he has. I'd imagine tonight and am sure tomorrow he'll be juggling other things like family and other interviews so we appreciate that he's plowed his way through so many today. This goes for everyone, at least from our end on Fourtitude... ask away. With luck he'll have time to answer. With more luck maybe he'll choose you for us to send the DVD to.


 Thank you. I wouldn't mind having that DVD or that scarf. Ive always loved that design on Allan's helmet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Allan, 

Coming up with a few more questions as things go along, hope you don't mind :beer:

1. Earlier you said you wouldn't want to have to race against TK as far as competition goes, so I was wondering who from the #1 and #2 cars you would rate as the the fastest, most formidable, and reliable?

2. And along those lines, if you could have one Peugeot driver on your team, who would it be and why? 

3. If you couldn't drive an Audi or Peugeot this year, what would your "next choice" of prototypes be as far as choosing a drive? I.e. the Oreca effort, Pescerolo, etc. 

4. What is your favorite engine sound? Power delivery, results be dammed, what can send chills down your spine when it blasts past on the track?

Thanks again Allan!


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

Razgriz8484 said:


> Thank you. I wouldn't mind having that DVD or that scarf. Ive always loved that design on Allan's helmet


I think you can purchase that scarf if you can find someone selling Scottish tartan scarves. If I recall correctly, the McNish tartan is the same as the McInnes (or MacInnes...my memory may not serve me correctly today).


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Okay, so I have three I'll probably ask you more about next week in France but since there are so many talking about where to start, I figure I'll throw out there...
> 
> 1.) People have mentioned LeMons... a series picking up interest in the USA because of its ease of entry. Technically speaking it doesn't teach dynamics like carts because you're racing old and cheap cars that range quite a bit in size, weight and likely none of them really come close to a race car. Still, it's done under the mantra of endurance racing. Are you familiar with the series? If so, what's your take on the genre?
> 
> ...


George, you if I cannot win the DVD neither can you!

Sorry but I don't know the series LeMons but fill me in next weekend and I can answer.

Traffic is key to speed in a race, a balanced car and a confident clear thinking driver is key to making time there. Experience helps but like sheer speed you either have it or you don't.

I think get in anyway you can, but if you want to drive top line lmp 4, the best training is open wheel, it teaches attacking style, downforce and high engine power.

Rocky is trying to get me to do Nurburgring always showing videos, we will see.

Allan


----------



## mackteck (Oct 4, 2005)

hi Alan,
Are you a member on any other motorsport forums, like ten-tenths or autosport?
I know a few drivers and team members frequent ten-tenths - probably more than we know catching the rumours and gossip!
cheers,
Jason


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Another question (a couple, actually):

1: It seems that Audi have developed an AC system for the R18, with hopes that they wouldn't have to use it, but it's there if they have to. Have you or anyone else used the AC on the R18, and if so, how effective is it, along with the cockpit ventalation?

2: I'm not sure if you can answer this, but a couple of weeks ago, photos and videos surfaced from Monza where Audi were testing the R18--one was an endurance car, and the other was an R&D car, and the R&D car ran modified bodywork (presumably for the post LM sprint races). Granted, you might not be able to answer because of team secrets and you weren't at Monza, but it defninelty seems like Audi have a higher downforce package ready post LM.

Why didn't Audi try some of those bits at Spa, considering that Peugeot ultimatly ran a higher downforce setting (higher wing mounting) to sort out their handling issues? The parts not ready, or was it the plan to run the basic LM trim at Spa?


----------



## idiotsAVANT (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Allan, thanks for doing this. I'm always impressed with how much effort you put into the fans.

So here're a few questions.

1.) Brabs, Marino and Pagenaud are out of Le Mans. Seems a real shame. Can you talk Dr. Ullrich into lending them an R15? 

2.) Seriously though, what's your take on the ALMS and ILMC. With Honda out LMP1 is getting pretty thin. It seems like you guys and Peugeot are focusing more on the ILMC than the ALMS or LMS. Is there room for all three? Are diesels too expensive for more privateer efforts like Highcroft to run for a full season?

3.) If you could go back in time and choose race in another era at Le Mans, what would it be?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We have arrived in Dumfries so I am signing off for tonight, I have to go and have my Chinese at the Pearl Palace with Martyn and our driver Tim.

The A8 has done 338.6 miles averaging 39.5 mpg, the wifi has been perfect and I have enjoyed chatting with you.

Speak to you all tomorrow and haste ye back tomorrow.

Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks Allan!

For everyone else, as a reminder, we've been told Allan will be back on tomorrow 8:30AM to 6PM EST (1:30PM - 11 PM UK) as he has time between interviews in the morning and then more solidly later in the day. As is typical with McNish, he's going the extra mile and then some doing the second round and we sincerely thank him for that.


----------



## Dust52 (May 30, 2011)

Two more questions have come to mind.

I understand that quattro GmbH is a private entity in relation to Audi, so when they go about developing an RS badged car, do they call on any of the drivers contracted to Audi to help give feedback and input into the car?

Secondly with alot of pressure world wide for things to become green, motorsport has also taken steps to reduce it's carbon footprint. In the case of diesel technology at Le Mans it could be said that it's been a viable and successful method, to still be competitive and still reduce emissions and the likes. Do you think that with striving to make motorsport greener, there is the possibility of robbing the sport of it's lure and soul? Or do you think that a line will be drawn to prevent that from happening?


----------



## ltmayers (May 31, 2011)

*A few questions*

I loved your video "A Day in the Life" video, which did a great job of explaining what a huge challenge the 24 Hours of Le Mans is. Very cool. Questions:

1--What about that wild finish in the Indy 500? Was it a rookie mistake that sent Hildebrand into the wall?
2--What will be the biggest challenges in running this year's 24 hours of Le Mans? 
3--How old will your kids be when you teach them to drive? 

thanks and best of luck.


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

Man-o-man...what an honor!! 

Hi Allan,

I loooooove ALMS and went to the race in Long Beach not too long ago. It was my first ALMS race and I was surprised by the size of the crowd. My question is, do you feel ALMS gets the proper respect and attention it deserves? In my opinion, no other type of racing can compare. Yet other forms of auto racing draw larger crowds and sponsorships. How would you take ALMS to the next level in terms of mass appeal and popularity? 

Once again...it's an honor. I am not worthy.eace:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Allan,

Thank you very much for taking the time to chat with us.

A couple questions of mine (moreso curiousity as a lot of other points of interest have already been addressed):

1) Having driven such a vast array of cars you would be able to weigh in on this i'm sure. A lot of people prefer a lighter car with less power on a tight road where they can ring every last ounce of power out of it. Some prefer enough power to scare themselves and sacrifice some handling to do so. What is your preference? Would you rather have a lightweight, nimble, lower powered car and drive the wheels off of it or a massive amount of power to "see god and then back off a little"?

2) What is currently in your stable of road cars? What is your all-time favourite road machine that you think best captures the essence of driving in every way?

Thanks again for your time. Best of luck this season!


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

This may be the most serious question I can ask. 

Our 22-month-old little boy, Liam, will point at the Four Rings when he sees them and says, "Audi!"

Do you think he might become an Audi Sport driver someday?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

mackteck said:


> hi Alan,
> I see Rebellion and Aston are doing some testing today, have Audi any last minute tests to do before LM?
> 
> 
> ...


ha, nice picture, yep Spa autograph session was a free for all!

We have had a couple of tests since Spa and all went well. If you are testing this week it is really last chance saloon. I think anyone running will most likely just be doing a roll out/shake down.

Allan


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Update: I just got a note that Allan will be back on for about 30 minutes in a bit before he calls it a day. Thanks in advance Allan.

Edit: not so in advance. He beat me by a few seconds.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

mk_ultra said:


> Hello Mr. McNish
> 
> I was wondering how do you prepare yourself mentally before Le Mans or any other racing event ? Through listening of music, sleeping, etc... ?
> 
> ...



Luis, 30 years of racing experience helps, relaxing and trying to conserve energy is the best way for me, I don't listen to music, or go on the web, I work with my engineers, talk to Dindo and Tom, and pace around a bit.

As for concentration while driving, 210 mph into first chicane keeps an element of concentration I can tell you.

Thanks for the questions.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Porridgehead said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> Thanks for doing this, I think it's a wonderful treat and a terrific way to make contact with the fans.
> 
> ...


Hey porridge head, where did that log in name come from??

Prepare all your kit and make sure it is organised areas, piles, plan who does what and stint rotations etc. Eat (carbs) and drink little but often and ensure you get sports drinks even basic ones like Isostar. Relax when not in the car, while driving relax as well, hard in a race I know but relax and try to get in a rhythm. HAVE FUN.

It would not be a car, but my first kart from 1981, which I am trying to find as it happens, without that I would not be doing what I do.


----------



## S4wood (Apr 23, 2004)

*Hey Allan...*

Just wondered how you got an RS5 before any of us?  You must have some contacts at Audi...

BTW, how claustrophobic is it with the closed cockpit...any air get in there? How do you deal with seeing thru the window with heavy rain during the race?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

GPHawaii808 said:


> Aloha Allan,
> 
> Any regrets regarding F1? Phone calls from teams we may not have heard of or near misses for a great drive?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time.:thumbup:


Regrets no, of course you would do things maybe in a different way with experience of that situation, but that is not how life works, can't turn the clock back can we?

If you have regrets you can become a grumpy person, that is not me, I look forward.

Yes there were many conversations over the years, I was contracted to McLaren, Benetton, Toyota, Renault, in total 8 years and in that time there were lots of other talks going on.

Allan


----------



## NoSpooL (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Allan,

What is the hardest challenge you've had to overcome both to get where you are, and while you've been there?

Also who are your favorite competitors?

Also this, he jus beat me to it:



S4wood said:


> Just wondered how you got an RS5 before any of us?  You must have some contacts at Audi...
> 
> BTW, how claustrophobic is it with the closed cockpit...any air get in there? How do you deal with seeing thru the window with heavy rain during the race?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Speedster502 said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> Great to see you making time in your busy schedule to reply to some of these questions.
> 
> ...


Adam, when I stop as a top line pro in Sportscars I would like to have a crack at Dakar, I tested the VW a few years ago in Morocco and it was sensational, pure fun. I know Dakar is not a cake walk but can imagine it is a pretty strong test of endurance which is quite up my street.

NASCAR, NASCAR, naaaahhhh :laugh:

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

glenn4881 said:


> Allan.... no real questions for you, but reading the interaction back and fourth is more than entertaining. Thank you for taking the time to come on and speak with everyone on the site!


Thanks

Allan


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

Allan McNish said:


> Adam, when I stop as a top line pro in Sportscars I would like to have a crack at Dakar, I tested the VW a few years ago in Morocco and it was sensational, pure fun. I know Dakar is not a cake walk but can imagine it is a pretty strong test of endurance which is quite up my street.
> 
> *NASCAR, NASCAR, naaaahhhh :laugh*:
> 
> Allan


Friggin awesome!! haha:thumbup:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Bill Wilson said:


> Hi Allan --
> 
> As others have said, thanks for taking the time to do this Q&A. I'm a first-time poster here, but I've been an Audi enthusiast since the mid-80s when I convinced my parents to look at an Audi 5000. (They leased one, by the way--the first of at least 8 in our family.)
> 
> ...


First time poster Bill, me too.

Can't say too much about future programmes for obvious reasons except anything we race would have be better than we already have today in terms of power/efficiency/lap time etc.

A cool things is we are as close as I think we can be for me racing a technology on the track and it being in my street car to take me home very soon after.

I knew you liked driving Bill when I saw South Ben as your address in Indiana!!!

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Bill Wilson said:


> Hi again --
> 
> I know this is probably out of your field, and you may not be able to comment, but is there any chance we might see Audi return to the American Le Mans series?
> 
> Bill Wilson


Yep, out of my field. I can say I really enjoy my US racing, I was proud to win the ALMS title 3 times in 3 attempts and hope to come back some day.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Razgriz8484 said:


> Hello again (again) Allan
> 
> Im a fit person myself. I know race car drivers are very fit. What is your diet like? I know during the endurance races I heard you eat alot of carbs,protein and what not to keep energy up.


Little but often and carbs, pasta etc, not so much protein, I have soups in the night, easy to handle and also warm. 

Breakfast is porridge, for a snack yogurt and honey and banana.

We have a complete team of medical services at the track who take care of that side, and what I understand is the base quality of the food is very important as well.

Eat well and drive fast.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Bill Wilson said:


> I think you can purchase that scarf if you can find someone selling Scottish tartan scarves. If I recall correctly, the McNish tartan is the same as the McInnes (or MacInnes...my memory may not serve me correctly today).



Yes Bill your right,

Try here

http://www.andersonkilts.co.uk/

That is where I get all my kilts, trews, scarf etc, and as you can see so does DC and Dario.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Allan,
> 
> Coming up with a few more questions as things go along, hope you don't mind :beer:
> 
> ...


Nate

1. You know I would upset 5 drivers if I said that!!!!  Don't want to do that do we.

2. The fastest one, maybe Alex Wurz actually, fast easy going guy, good friend and he lives around the corner so could drive me to the airport, oh and he wants to be Scottish....it's true!

3. Oreca, great team, I have known Hughes for 24 years and drove for him in 2005 with the R8. Sebring win proved how good they are for a small tight knit team.

4. Honda V10 from 1989, went to Silverstone for a meeting with Jackie Stewart and Senna was testing and it sent shivers down my spine hearing from outside the gates, I could not imagine a few months later I would be driving it in my first F1 test age 19!

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

mackteck said:


> hi Alan,
> Are you a member on any other motorsport forums, like ten-tenths or autosport?
> I know a few drivers and team members frequent ten-tenths - probably more than we know catching the rumours and gossip!
> cheers,
> Jason


Nope, but I hear some guys do.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

chernaudi said:


> Another question (a couple, actually):
> 
> 1: It seems that Audi have developed an AC system for the R18, with hopes that they wouldn't have to use it, but it's there if they have to. Have you or anyone else used the AC on the R18, and if so, how effective is it, along with the cockpit ventalation?
> 
> ...


Chernaudi, as I am sure you can appreciate I will and have tried to answer all the questions but will not answer questions about what we have tested in private, what is planned for the future or details that we do not intend to discuss etc as that would be quite silly of me really. Sorry.

Anyway is your first or second name Chernaudi? 
:wave:


----------



## MJ* (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Allan, and thanks to everyone who replied about Truth in 24 being available in dealerships, etc. - unfortunately you had to have a US postal address to get it, and much as I want a copy, I don't think emigrating is the answer! I will keep searching.....

Can I be greedy and ask another question to Allan? As has been widely reported, you were the driver steward at the Monaco Grand Prix (I think that was the first time you'd done it?). Obviously you can't go into details about anything that was discussed, but what was it like being on that side of the race meeting, and what surprised you the most about the role?


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

idiotsAVANT said:


> Hi Allan, thanks for doing this. I'm always impressed with how much effort you put into the fans.
> 
> So here're a few questions.
> 
> ...


Sad Highcroft are not going now to Le Mans, that car was fast, really fast. I hope they come back soon, but I am sure Duncan is doing everything he can to make it happen.

ILMC has full grids so looking very strong, ALMS is lean on LMP but strong on everything else, LMS will have big grids but not the depth in quality of ILMC or I don't think ALMS in Gt at least.
I can't really comment on diesel privateer running etc as I do not get involved in that side of Audi Sport at all.

1973, loved the look of those sportscars of that time.

Allan


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Allan
Thank you so much for doing this. I have been an Audi fan for about 10 years now and have been selling them for nearly 8. I couldn't think of another brand i would rather be with for my career in the car business.

I find it truly amazing that the technology we see in the cars you race available just a few short years later in our production cars (FSI, TDI, LED tech etc..)

Do you think the new R18 and its Ultra Lightweight technology will follow this pattern and see itself in production cars in just a few years? 

I hope to see you and car #3 on the podium this year at the 24.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

ltmayers said:


> I loved your video "A Day in the Life" video, which did a great job of explaining what a huge challenge the 24 Hours of Le Mans is. Very cool. Questions:
> 
> 1--What about that wild finish in the Indy 500? Was it a rookie mistake that sent Hildebrand into the wall?
> 2--What will be the biggest challenges in running this year's 24 hours of Le Mans?
> ...


Thanks for the words on the Day in the Life vid.

I felt sooo sorry for JR, really sad day as he may not get another chance of winning that race as he did on Sunday. It was circumstances and difficult to say as I was not in the cockpit r raced INdy but suspect that tyres were old, he was a touch high, he maybe misjudged the slower car and hey presto, in 2 tenths of a second he hits the wall.

Traffic, traffic and traffic.

Who says they can't drive? Later later, give me time before I get the, call "dad....eh...you know your car....eh well..it's kinda not looking quite a pristine as it was".

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Dust52 said:


> Two more questions have come to mind.
> 
> I understand that quattro GmbH is a private entity in relation to Audi, so when they go about developing an RS badged car, do they call on any of the drivers contracted to Audi to help give feedback and input into the car?
> 
> Secondly with alot of pressure world wide for things to become green, motorsport has also taken steps to reduce it's carbon footprint. In the case of diesel technology at Le Mans it could be said that it's been a viable and successful method, to still be competitive and still reduce emissions and the likes. Do you think that with striving to make motorsport greener, there is the possibility of robbing the sport of it's lure and soul? Or do you think that a line will be drawn to prevent that from happening?



Yes, Frank Stippler does a lot with them, he raced in DTM and also VLN for Audi. We have enough at present with our racing programmes to get involved in that side right now.

Striving for future technology and making more performance is the soul of motorsport. Think back, racing has always been about the race to improve and part of that is technology, part of that is lightweight materials, less fuel consumption, tyres gripping more and lasting longer, brakes being lighter and more powerful but lasting longer as examples, all of which I suppose are greener by default. As for engines, personally I do not see how or why we should not try to be part of that going forward, it is what Le Mans has always been about, and if not I think you will see manufacturers going elsewhere spend that development money.

Just my opinion but a good question.

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great questions, think up some good ones for tomorrow!

Time for me to go to bed now, it is late and I am up early tomorrow for round 2 of UK PR and Fourtitude questions.

Enjoy the evening wherever you are.

Allan:wave:


----------



## PoVolks (Oct 2, 2003)

Allan, 

Not sure if you are still active on the forum but I want to ask about the dangers of your profession and how they effect you personally throughout your career? Were reactions any different when you were younger when compared to how you react in the present? 

Footage of the Ortelli crashed at the 08' Lemans is a breath-taking example, and I cannot imagine how you can focus after such events... though I'm sure you weren't able to see much where you were sitting. Glad Stephane was ok!

I live in Atlanta and have been enjoying the show at Petit since 2000. It is a awesome quality that you take the time to get involved with the fans like this! Can't wait to see the R18s show Peugeot who runs Road Atlanta! 

-Adam Carroll


----------



## GPHawaii808 (Jul 5, 2006)

Allan McNish said:


> Yes Bill your right,
> 
> Try here
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link (I'm looking for a good kilt w/the McKenzie tartan). Appreciated the quick answer to my earlier question as well.

Would love to see you do Dakar. Along those lines, any other event interest you (ie, 24H Nordschleife or the Baja 1000)?

Have a good night.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> Thanks for the great questions, think up some good ones for tomorrow!
> 
> Time for me to go to bed now, it is late and I am up early tomorrow for round 2 of UK PR and Fourtitude questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Allan. You've gone above and beyond. We sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## ONE DUB (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Allan, have you modified your S5? Can you post a pic, love to see what you've done to it. Also what car did want when growing up? I'll be watching the race on Speed this weekend, good luck!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Allan McNish said:


> Chernaudi, as I am sure you can appreciate I will and have tried to answer all the questions but will not answer questions about what we have tested in private, what is planned for the future or details that we do not intend to discuss etc as that would be quite silly of me really. Sorry.
> 
> Anyway is your first or second name Chernaudi?
> :wave:


No Allan, just a forum name, and one that I'd like to change as I'm now a bigger Kristen Stewart fan than a Cher fan.

The reason I brought up the AC and Monza test is that info and photos are already in the public domain--the R18's dash does seem to have AC controls on it (from Audi Sport PR photos), and the Monza test photos have been plastered all over forums, Mulsanne's Corner, and Flickr (Monza is in the middle of a public park, so it's a little hard to keep things secret, as footage of both Audi and Peugeot testing there has been taken frequently the past couple of years).

As far as the Monza aero testing, the photos do speak for themselves, though what the #2 R18 was doing, this being Monza and being close to Le Mans is anyone's guess, and, as far as is known, you weren't at that particular test, or at least driving.

But this takes me to something that's known about the R18, and a question about it.

At LM, where speed down the straights is paramount, does the added grip/agility from the R18 have as major an impact in lap time as it would say at a track like Road America, which is a fast circuit, but is more of a downforce track than LM?

And to touch back on testing, and I don't know if you can answer this or even if there's an answer at all, but why is it that in most of the video and photos I've seen (including Audi Press and Le Mans test day photos), why is it the #2 R18 that always has the tire pressure/temp sensors mounted on the front end? Just something recurring I've noticed from photos and videos, but then again, that's probably why Audi has brought at least 2 R18s to each major test.

And here is one that you can answer: Do you feel that the R18 has genuinly gotten faster and more balanced and refined with each test, and how much easier has it been to test and really push the R18 since it seems to be a much more balanced package than the R10 or R15 were? And is the R18 a more forgiving car than the R15 or R10 were? I've seen videos (including ones taken at the April 30 hour test at Paul Ricard) of the R18 really hammering curbs and really being pushed, but it seems to tollerate ham-fisted driving better than the older diesels did.

And can there really be any comparison drawn between the R8 and the R18? Some commentators tried to do that with the early R15 at/after Sebring in '09, but I think that the R18 does have more of that balanced look and feel that the R8 had.

I know that's a lot, but having stuck out on some of the testing questions as being stuff that you don't want to reveal right now and not having been at the test in question might not be able to comment on first hand, I felt that I had to make it up, since I had managed to ask some decent questions that had and answer that you could've provided.

Hope to catch you tomorrow Allan.


----------



## Legless! (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Allan

Away from technical questions about the car, more about you!!!!!

1. Do you have a special diet to follow in the run up to a race, and how long ahead of the race do you start it? How different is it to your normal diet away from the racing season? And do you have a specific diet for race week itself?

2. We saw the joke in "Truth in 24" about the wet seat, but how do you cope when nature takes its normal course?

3. Was there a specific racing moment in your past that either inspired or changed your approach to racing endurance sportscars which shows in the manner that you now race?

4. Sadly we know you'll be at ILMC at Imola rather than the Goodwood Festival of Speed this year, but if you were allowed at Goodwood to drive your dream car up the hill, which one(s) would it be?

Good Luck at Le Mans, I'll be cheering you from trackside!!!!


Steve Tarrant
Poole, UK


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Allan McNish said:


> Rocky is trying to get me to do Nurburgring always showing videos, we will see.


I could meet you there....  But alas, my TDI is not like yours.  

To follow up on the food question (I like the soup thing - going to add that to our menus :thumbup: ), what about physical conditioning? Do you find that there is a particular mix of cardio to strength training that really gets you ready? 

And do you ever stop getting harness bruises? My biggest gripe about racing sims is that you don't feel the car with your whole body, but at the same time, you never climb out feeling like a wet noodle, either. LeMons racing is a bit more aggressive - more hits and shunts due to the cars being kind of worthless and driven largely by novices - and it seems like there is not much you can do to prepare for them. What is going through your mind when you know the only way out is off track? Do you take training time to plan how to handle those situations?

When George explains LeMons more thoroughly, you will have a big laugh, I am sure.... 

Again, thanks for the great info and the insight into your thoughts and the Audi team. You are making an incredible impression on my 12YO son with your openness and enjoyment of what you do. :thumbup:


----------



## Razgriz8484 (May 30, 2011)

Good morning Allan,cant wait to have you back on. 

Another question, 

I've been doing sim racing for years now (Mostly GTR2/rFactor) I race at multiple leagues (NAGP ALMS league,racing my 2007 Audi R10 last season


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan, here's one I don't recall being asked but looks like it will be pertinent. Brooksy who is more of a forward thinker than I, sent me a weather warning this morning. Looks like rain, rain and more rain. 

http://www.accuweather.com/forecast...her&metric=1&loc=EUR|FR|FR018|LE MANS&week=15 

How has the R18 been in the rain? Closed cockpit? Fogging? Windshield wipers??


----------



## shaid (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Allan, good luck for Le Mans. 
Audi's drivers said that the car is very handy but, since the beginnig of the season, they did a lot of spin. 2 in Le Mans test day, with T.Kristensen and M.Fässler; and 2 other in the 1000 kms of Spa with yourself and B.Tréluyer in practice. 
What can you say about ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hi Allan- 

Though I am not eligible to win our prizes (and I wear Davidson anyhow, and of course have Truth In 24 at home) I had a couple of questions for you: 

1) In the picture of you during your "commute" yesterday that was kindly provided to us by your PR folks and posted in this thread, you're wearing what looks to be a fairly nice watch, and a couple of people have asked what it was. I know that as Tag Heuer are sponsors, you had a Carrera at Le Mans week last year. Were you wearing that watch yesterday, or was it something else? 

2) This will have changed for you now with the closed top car, but I have often wondered in the past how you guys handled things like getting bugs and the like splattered on your helmet at speed. I know from motorcycling that things like that can be a pain, and I imagine that having something splat in your view at 200+ MPH could be pretty dangerous. Does the airflow around the car direct most of it away from you, or do you have to wipe off (or use a tearoff at a pitstop or something)? My motorcycle gloves have built in wipers for such a purpose, but again, 60MPH on my bike is a different situation to 200MPH in a prototype. 

3)Do you have a favorite lap, or one that just stands out in your memory for one reason or another? From having read things like Vic Elford's excellent high performance driving manual, I am impressed with the recall that you guys (pro drivers, that is) can have of laps from years and years earlier, though I suppose that's an important part of the job. 

Thanks again for spending time with us. 

-Tim


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 2) This will have changed for you now with the closed top car, but I have often wondered in the past how you guys handled things like getting bugs and the like splattered on your helmet at speed. I know from motorcycling that things like that can be a pain, and I imagine that having something splat in your view at 200+ MPH could be pretty dangerous. Does the airflow around the car direct most of it away from you, or do you have to wipe off (or use a tearoff at a pitstop or something)? My motorcycle gloves have built in wipers for such a purpose, but again, 60MPH on my bike is a different situation to 200MPH in a prototype.


 Yes, please on this one! I'm quite curious too. Bugs splatting the windshield can even be somewhat frightening, depending on how big they are... Didn't SAAB run an ad about this some years ago? 

I forgot to say it before, but best of luck at Le Mans! :thumbup: I'll be watching from the States.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

Allan,

Question that I was thinking about yesterday. I've heard mumblings that with the advent of rear tires being put on the front of modern LMP1's that the cornering stresses have been magnified by a good bit. How has that effected the way you all train for "short" races and for that matter the long enduros? Has that changed your driving style at all to compensate for the added overall mechanical and aero grip of the newer generation of cars?

I run in an ALMS sim racing league and we have both the R10 and R15 models available to us. Scouring the internet for vids and feedback we've tried to edit the physics the best we could based on the data we have to try to make the cars fairly life-like.. when you see the pics it will make sense.  I've been using race sims, mainly GTR2, to try to improve my on track driving. Best thing so far it has done is improve my consistency and awareness. 

Also, one other question... what one corner you would say of any track you've driven has caused you the most problems that you recall? You know the type of corner that you go through and go... "wow... I could have gone faster, smoother, etc."

Edited to add some Audi geekiness..















I can't take credit for the models, but the physics in GTR2 I played a pretty big role in. Click for bigger pics.


----------



## never2yield (May 31, 2011)

Allan, in an interview on dailysportscar a few years ago there was a question about which race do you wish you'd never gotten out of bed for; you said that you'd had none, that you always try to learn something, good or bad, from all races. 2004 Le Mans would qualify as a bad race surely, with the 2nd hour accident with JJ Lehto. 

Can you talk about what you take from experiences like LM that year? From a pre-race favorite wanting to repeat the '98 win, to seeing Kristensen get yet another one; what did you build on? 

Because judging by results since, especially at LM but '08 Petit was pretty special too, it seems you're finally getting the tangible rewards for the hard work. 


-Matt


----------



## Audi Sport UnofficialPage (May 30, 2011)

Hi Allan, missing the Hawaiian Tropic Girls ? :laugh:


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you Allan for taking the time to do this! 


1. What is your favorite restaurant in Monte Carlo? 

2. What kind of car did you learn to drive in? 

3. What are the top 3 websites you visit everyday? 

4. What is your favorite bottle of wine? 

5. You live in one of the most beautiful parts of the world, where do you like to vacation? 

6. We follow your Facebook, Twitter and Youtube feeds - do you do all your own status updates? 

7. What motorcycles do you currently own, any favorites? 


P.S We love this quote and love to see you're using a Mac!!! 


_“My love away from cars is motorbikes, that is my freedom from phones and e mails.”_ *- Allan McNish*


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Allan 

I'd first like to start off by congratulating you on all your success throughout your years in racing. As someone who dreams of hitting the track in my own car I envy where you are at. Even more so since you are with Audi. 

As a technician ( I started and completed my apprenticeship with Audi and still continue to service the best vehicles in the world ) how crucial is driver communication with the pit crew before, during and after the race ? Or is it more so up to a head technician to delegate to work/repair or service to the others ? 

From a car guy to a car guy... What do you think about the Audi Quatto Concept ? Are you a fan ? Hoping that Audi will put it into production ? 

thanks for taking time to take part in this ! Such a great idea and i know as a fan this kind of opportunity doesn't happen to often ! Good luck this season !


----------



## Geesixty (Feb 8, 2000)

Hello Allan, 

I have really enjoyed watching you as driver in the ALMS series over the years. I got my feet wet visiting the 12 Hours at Sebring in 2001 and have been hooked ever since. Anyhow, I just wanted to say thanks for doing your part to make the sport so enjoyable for fans like myself to watch and be a part of. You are in my mind, one of the greats and rest assured, I will always be rooting for you, whether it be track-side or from my couch. 

Thanks! 

-Josh


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

Greetings Allan, thank you very much for taking the time out to answer questions here. It's greatly appreciated!












Here in NascARMERICA, I regularily hear from friends and even sports commentators that "racing isn't a real sport - they just go around in circles". While I don't subscribe to this foolish opinion it seems to be a tough label to shake across the different motorsports series. Having come up from karting into factory sportscar teams and Formula 1, have you seen/heard attitudes like this while travelling around the world or is it just limited to the States?

Thankfully Audi's Truth in Engineering campaign has really opened a lot of people up to sportscar racing and crossed over that recognition to the Audi brand.

Best of luck at LeMans...


-Doug


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

One more question Allan. 

Can you comment on the overall comfort/ergonomics factor of the R18? Obviously, the car has a closed cockpit, and with all that glass/Lexan area, is or was heat a concern initially? There were stories from the Pacific Theater in World War II of P-38 Lightning pilots flying wearing nothing more than boxer shorts and sneakers. Of course, no race driver would sensibly drive in that state of apperal, (and I sort of doubt that story, as Lightning, as well as P-47 Thunderbolt and P-51 Mustang pilots were being issued early anti-Gforce suits late in the war, which were neccesary in those aircraft), but since the car was tested in near 90 degree F conditions at Sebring in March, is the cockpit stuffy and does it possess any issues that earlier closed cars have, such as ventalation/cooling issues, windshield misting/fogging, among others, or have Audi so far been on top of those issues? 

Thanks for taking your time to entrain questions on this forum, and good luck when on track action starts at LM in a week's time.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Back on line, Audi press working me haaaaard. Talking about Le Mans since 08.30 this morning till 18.00 then in to Scottish Motor Racing Club Meeting until now, 22.30. 

Right lets get answering a few questions 

Allan


----------



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

Allan McNish said:


> Back on line, Audi press working me haaaaard. Talking about Le Mans since 08.30 this morning till 18.00 then in to Scottish Motor Racing Club Meeting until now, 22.30.
> 
> Right lets get answering a few questions
> 
> Allan


 
*Welcome back Allan!!*!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Allan, 

first off, thank you for doing this. it's such a great experience for us, to be able to communicate so closely with such a revered racing driver. 

the question i have is more related to your idea of the ultimate racecar. if you could take one attribute of each of your past racecars and apply them to a custom-built car, which would ultimately be the perfect car in your eyes, what would they be, and why? (similar to taking your favorite corners and creating a "perfect" race track out of them) 

again, thank you so much for doing this Allan, and best of luck to you and the whole Audi squad in the coming weeks. i plan on staying up 24+ hours from my home in Indiana, rooting on the No.3 Audi R18! 

:beer:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

muttonchops said:


> Man-o-man...what an honor!!
> 
> Hi Allan,
> 
> ...


 
Hi 

I think ALMS is having a hard time right now with LMP, but there was a lot of flack re TV package as well. This obviously created some discussions and honestly I don't know enough about US TV to make a judgement on it, but I heard that we know have it on Motors TV in Europe and you guys have it on the internet only?! 

To answer quickly I would do what I had to to get manufacturers back involved. Not sure how but they have money, money buys TV, money buys advertising, and that spin off hits ALMS. Just see the Audi UK TV "a day in the life of a racing driver" advert on YouTube, that is the power of manufacturers getting bang for their buck which no private team could have. 

Easy to state, difficult to do but I do know from personal knowledge that they have been fighting hard to do this. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Adam144 said:


> Hi Allan,
> 
> Thank you very much for taking the time to chat with us.
> 
> ...


 hi Adam, 

1. light and nimble is best, bit like me :laugh: Anyway, this is something so many people forget, power is nothing if you can transfer it all to the ground, that is called wheelspin. 

2.Rs5 & Q5. Probably something like the first R8 in 2000, great speed, bit tough to handle at times but always wants to be on the edge. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

bill wilson said:


> this may be the most serious question i can ask.
> 
> Our 22-month-old little boy, liam, will point at the four rings when he sees them and says, "audi!"
> 
> do you think he might become an audi sport driver someday?


 
of course< the man has a future!


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

S4wood said:


> Just wondered how you got an RS5 before any of us?  You must have some contacts at Audi...
> 
> BTW, how claustrophobic is it with the closed cockpit...any air get in there? How do you deal with seeing thru the window with heavy rain during the race?


 Hi there 

A closed cockpit is not more claustrophobic than a close fitting full face helmet! I don't know I don't suffer from it. 

As for heavy rain, I will tell you when I drive in heavy rain! I was not at that test, too cold..brrrr 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

NoSpooL said:


> Hey Allan,
> 
> What is the hardest challenge you've had to overcome both to get where you are, and while you've been there?
> 
> ...


 Hmmmm, hardest challenge to overcome is every race weekend I suppose and all the guys trying to beat you, does not get much harder than that. 

Hard to get there, harder to stay there. 

My favourite competitors are the ones behind me! 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

ProjectA3 said:


> Hi Allan
> Thank you so much for doing this. I have been an Audi fan for about 10 years now and have been selling them for nearly 8. I couldn't think of another brand i would rather be with for my career in the car business.
> 
> I find it truly amazing that the technology we see in the cars you race available just a few short years later in our production cars (FSI, TDI, LED tech etc..)
> ...


 hi 

In a way Audi have been using lightweight technology for years, think of the aluminium chassis that came into the A8 back in '97! Now it is just the next step, ULTRA lightweight, but the idea is the same. 

I hate to say but LED came from road to race, we got the light department to help us this time, which helped a lot I can tell you at 200 in the night! 

Yep, I agree #3 on the top step of the podium please! 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

PoVolks said:


> Allan,
> 
> Not sure if you are still active on the forum but I want to ask about the dangers of your profession and how they effect you personally throughout your career? Were reactions any different when you were younger when compared to how you react in the present?
> 
> ...


 Racing is dangerous, but much more dangerous if you don't respect it! I take a lot of care making sure all my kit is the best it can be, I look after it well, also same with the mechanics etc, as I said in the Audi Vid, my life is in their hands! BUt when racing I take risks, but calculated ones with odds stacked in what I think are my favour, sure some do not work out but that is law of averages, for those I have a lot of insurance. 

Yep, I told Steph, next time just call me instead of popping by unannounced! Joking apart I have never seen such a violent accident, and was happy he was okay, went to see him a few times in hospital, he had a good view from his Monaco hospital hotel bed. 

RA is a great place and a great race. 

Allan


----------



## silver scooby (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Allan 

Thanks for taking the time to chat to us, 2 questions from me. 

1) Did you find being the driver steward at Monaco interesting/ informative as opposed to being a competitor? 

2) What do you miss most about Scotland when you're not here? 

Andy


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

I have to sign off for the night and just want to take the time to thank you for answering my questions as well as the other forum users'. It's been very interesting to read and it is very good of you to take the time to reply. 

Best of luck in racing and your personal endeavours in the future. Take care.


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Legless! said:


> Hi Allan
> 
> Away from technical questions about the car, more about you!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Hi Steve 

1.Diet, nope not a special one, my diet is pretty good anyway, except for puddings (dessert for the posh), but at the end of the Le Mans week I cannot stand any more pasta, no more bland food, no more special salt/mineral replacement drinks and the like.....NO MORE. 

2.Ask Johnny Herbert!!! 

3.Finishing second. 

4.JYS's Tyrrell or Ago's MV Agusta 


Can you organise it 


Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

shaid said:


> Hello Allan, good luck for Le Mans.
> Audi's drivers said that the car is very handy but, since the beginnig of the season, they did a lot of spin. 2 in Le Mans test day, with T.Kristensen and M.Fässler; and 2 other in the 1000 kms of Spa with yourself and B.Tréluyer in practice.
> What can you say about ?


 Maybe we ran out of talent 

Nothing much in it, it is called finding the limits. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

shaid said:


> Hello Allan, good luck for Le Mans.
> Audi's drivers said that the car is very handy but, since the beginnig of the season, they did a lot of spin. 2 in Le Mans test day, with T.Kristensen and M.Fässler; and 2 other in the 1000 kms of Spa with yourself and B.Tréluyer in practice.
> What can you say about ?


 Hey Tom did not tell me spun!!!!


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Allan-
> 
> Though I am not eligible to win our prizes (and I wear Davidson anyhow, and of course have Truth In 24 at home) I had a couple of questions for you:
> 
> ...


 Yep TAG Carrera Tim, nice piece eh! 

Air flow in an open car flows it away from your head, limited amount hits the visor, the rest you don't worry about. 

Lap....do you mean lap.... ahh sorry, thought you meant something else. Monaco 2002 F1 GP, first day practice, P2 in the Toyota and a on the limit but precise lap. The Toyota had a nose bleed it was so high up the time sheets.:laugh: 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Allan,
> 
> Question that I was thinking about yesterday. I've heard mumblings that with the advent of rear tires being put on the front of modern LMP1's that the cornering stresses have been magnified by a good bit. How has that effected the way you all train for "short" races and for that matter the long enduros? Has that changed your driving style at all to compensate for the added overall mechanical and aero grip of the newer generation of cars?
> 
> ...


 We go to the gym more to train:facepalm: Joking aside, forces are not so much higher to be honest! 

Suzuka 130 R cause me some issues in F1 as I backed through the barrier at 185 mph with a 70 G impact! 

Hard corner is Le Beaussett at Paul Ricard, fast long entry that tightens on exit with a nice wee compression to add some spice. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

never2yield said:


> Allan, in an interview on dailysportscar a few years ago there was a question about which race do you wish you'd never gotten out of bed for; you said that you'd had none, that you always try to learn something, good or bad, from all races. 2004 Le Mans would qualify as a bad race surely, with the 2nd hour accident with JJ Lehto.
> 
> Can you talk about what you take from experiences like LM that year? From a pre-race favorite wanting to repeat the '98 win, to seeing Kristensen get yet another one; what did you build on?
> 
> ...


 Hi Matt 

Learn to be in front of the car that blows up  I learned that crashing hurts a lot and also that you need time to get the tyre and set up balance right. We lost a lot of time with our car in Q and had an hour to do tyre and set up which was not enough so don't rush it and get what you can do completely right. 

Results are only hard work. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Audi Sport UnofficialPage said:


> Hi Allan, missing the Hawaiian Tropic Girls ? :laugh:


 Aren't you????


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Adam144 said:


> I have to sign off for the night and just want to take the time to thank you for answering my questions as well as the other forum users'. It's been very interesting to read and it is very good of you to take the time to reply.
> 
> Best of luck in racing and your personal endeavours in the future. Take care.


 Cheers Adam.


----------



## svander (Oct 31, 2003)

Have no questions, just stopping by to thank Mr. McNish for his dedication to his fanbase and spending time out of his busy schedule to talk to us. Very cool and thank you.  

Wishing you a swift victory in the upcoming race - I'll be following the progress. 

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

iamaudi said:


> Thank you Allan for taking the time to do this!
> 
> 
> 1. What is your favorite restaurant in Monte Carlo?
> ...


 Scott 

1.Saliere, Italian, good buzz and good food. Sister restaurant in South Beach somewhere. 

2.Many cars and tractors, not just one. 

3.Autosport.com, bbc.co.uk & ft.com (sorry George) 

4.Don't really know much about wine and drink it maybe once every few months. 

5.Somehere hot and with goood food, usually Asia. 

6.Yep I do, some of the posts re press releases is automated but others are me. 

7.Suzuki GSXR 600 from the prize money from Le Mans in 1998, and KTM RC8 just went back. Any ideas for new one for summer? 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

silver scooby said:


> Hi Allan
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to chat to us, 2 questions from me.
> 
> ...


 Andy, yes it was interesting being a steward and I appreciate what they much more, it is hard work, plus they have sooo much info available that it is pretty hard to fool them. 

Tunnocks tea cakes and caramel wafers.....but I am in Edinburgh now so am stocking up tomorrow morning before flying home  

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Ktownboostn said:


> Hi Allan
> 
> I'd first like to start off by congratulating you on all your success throughout your years in racing. As someone who dreams of hitting the track in my own car I envy where you are at. Even more so since you are with Audi.
> 
> ...


 Hi there 

The driver is the final end user, he is the one that will go through the corner flat out if he has confidence or will lift if he has not, not the engineer/mechanic, so info flow and working together to get a set up that works for him, may be different for next driver. We talk all the time, I spoke to my engineer for a while yesterday, we will speak tomorrow again, have constant dialogue through race week and in the race when we need to exchange info. 

Quattro is always on my cars, I call it an insurance policy when it rains, the leaves are on teh road, ice snow or some bumps in the middle of a corner. 

Thanks for wishes 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

16v said:


> Greetings Allan, thank you very much for taking the time out to answer questions here. It's greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Doug 

What, I have had an EX girlfriend say that, that is one reason she is EX. 

Cheers 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

chernaudi said:


> One more question Allan.
> 
> Can you comment on the overall comfort/ergonomics factor of the R18? Obviously, the car has a closed cockpit, and with all that glass/Lexan area, is or was heat a concern initially? There were stories from the Pacific Theater in World War II of P-38 Lightning pilots flying wearing nothing more than boxer shorts and sneakers. Of course, no race driver would sensibly drive in that state of apperal, (and I sort of doubt that story, as Lightning, as well as P-47 Thunderbolt and P-51 Mustang pilots were being issued early anti-Gforce suits late in the war, which were neccesary in those aircraft), but since the car was tested in near 90 degree F conditions at Sebring in March, is the cockpit stuffy and does it possess any issues that earlier closed cars have, such as ventalation/cooling issues, windshield misting/fogging, among others, or have Audi so far been on top of those issues?
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to entrain questions on this forum, and good luck when on track action starts at LM in a week's time.


 
Crikey you ask a lot of questions and long ones, remember I am a race driver...we have limited attention spans 

Ergonomics are much better than R10 & R15, seating position is better, new wheel is better laid out and general comfort is better. As for air flow, it is okay, air in = air our or you blow your doors off and the guys have thought about efficient airflow which seems good to me. 

Thanks for the support. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

n0rdicalex. said:


> Allan,
> 
> first off, thank you for doing this. it's such a great experience for us, to be able to communicate so closely with such a revered racing driver.
> 
> ...


 controlled feedback, and I mean when you say, turn in hard it reacts/responds in a manner you can predict and work with, when you mash the throttle and it slides, it is progressive. 

That is for me a key attribute, you need to know what your car will do when you are on the limit, otherwise when you step over it you have no chance. 

Allan


----------



## Allan McNish (May 12, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen, fellow racing fans, 

it is time for me to sign off now, I have really enjoyed the 24 hours and hope you have to. Your questions got me thinking and I learned to type fast on an ipad last night in the A8, hey that was cool, 5 hours on line in the A8 with you all. 

Anyway, this was down to George, thanks chap, great idea and great site. 

Now it is the time for me to decide on my favourite questions, the winner takes all, a Truth in 24 DVD 

Adam 144 for this question. 
What is your all-time favourite road machine that you think best captures the essence of driving in every way? 

and the other winner is the last question I answered which was from 

N0rdicalex 

the question i have is more related to your idea of the ultimate racecar. if you could take one attribute of each of your past racecars and apply them to a custom-built car, which would ultimately be the perfect car in your eyes, what would they be, and why? 

Both made me think a lot and I like that. Hope you enjoy the documentary, I do each time I see it. 

Thanks for all your support everyone and remember, keep it flat out !!!! 

Allan 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

Thank you, Allan!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Allan McNish said:


> Back on line, Audi press working me haaaaard. Talking about Le Mans since 08.30 this morning till 18.00 then in to Scottish Motor Racing Club Meeting until now, 22.30.
> 
> Right lets get answering a few questions
> 
> Allan


 Thanks for fitting us in. I know you're busy. See you next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks again Allan, and good luck next week! 

-Tim


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

oh wow! this is awesome! 

thank you so much for your time and answering all the questions. it was great to be able to pick the brain of an endurance driver such as yourself. 

 :beer:


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

n0rdicalex. said:


> oh wow! this is awesome!
> 
> thank you so much for your time and answering all the questions. it was great to be able to pick the brain of an endurance driver such as yourself.
> 
> :beer:


 :laugh: 

congrats!


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you very much Allan! 

It's very humble of a driver like yourself to take the time to answer our questions. Thanks for the gift, I don't know what else to say?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

Adam144 said:


> Thank you very much Allan!
> 
> It's very humble of a driver like yourself to take the time to answer our questions. Thanks for the gift, I don't know what else to say?


 and congrats to you also!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Allan, congrats to the winners, and thanks again to George for putting this together. So cool. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------

